

500 Combinators – Announcing the Merger of 500 Startups and Y Combinator - jmui
http://500.co/2014/04/01/500combinators/

======
gk1
> "Submissions will be accepted through Hacker News..."

Not sure if I'm supposed to create a new thread or just reply here.

I'm working on an app that will disrupt the photo sharing and virtual local
assistant marketplaces, which form a combined $12.5B/year industry.

In short, it's the Neato for virtual local assistants. (Neato is the Cercle
for local photo sharing, and Cercle is the Uber for individuals.) We'll use
growth hacking _hacking_ to grow virally, first in the SF area and then in
China. (If we can get just .1% of the Chinese market, the app will be
profitable within two years.)

Demo product is coming soon, but in the meantime I'm looking for a tech co-
founder to turn my idea into a product. Being part of the 500 Combinators
class will truly help me get this off the ground.

Thank you for your time and consideration,

Greg CEO & Founder, Assist'r'ly

~~~
minimaxir
(This is an April Fool's joke.)

~~~
netrus
(This is an April Fool's joke.)

------
rblatz
Dumb Dumb Dumb Dumb. I hate this day. Every person without a sense of humor
takes this day as an excuse to subject us all to awful jokes which then
completely overwhelms any signal with stupid unfunny noise.

------
minimaxir
A better name for the merged incubator than "500 Combinators" would be "Y =
500".

------
yurisagalov
sigh. channeling dang with the "please, please, please, stop upvoting these"

